# The Reason We Find Big Girls Attractive...REVEALED!



## garrry! (Jul 6, 2010)

Apparently it has been staring society in the face for years and no one has ever realised.

NEWTON'S LAW OF GRAVITATION.

States that an object with a larger mass has a greater force of attraction than a smaller one.

It's all physics, people


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 6, 2010)

This really made me laugh, I need to rep you for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 6, 2010)

Jupiter has been a nickname since I was 12 years old. 

It was intended to be a slur but worn by me with pride, particularly since the mongrels who christened me with it later went on to lust after me.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 6, 2010)

Droll, bit methinks I'll stick with, " I have impeccable taste. Thank you."


----------



## squurp (Jul 6, 2010)

garrry! said:


> Apparently it has been staring society in the face for years and no one has ever realised.
> 
> NEWTON'S LAW OF GRAVITATION.
> 
> ...



I know this is meant as humor, but how about some realism? 

According to evolutionary theory (don't burn me on the cross creationists, I called it a theory), appearance of a person of the opposite sex depends on the taste appearance of the one lusting. 

it turns out, female primates posteriors' swell when fertile and ready to mate. So, men lusting after a large bottom? hmmmm. Also, what woman would make a more suitable mother than one with breasts that are swelled and ready to produce milk? theoretically a great deal of these preferences are hardwired. SO, maybe not physics, but biology?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe it's both? lol


----------



## garrry! (Jul 9, 2010)

haha. i think both for sure


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jul 9, 2010)

garrry! said:


> Apparently it has been staring society in the face for years and no one has ever realised.
> 
> NEWTON'S LAW OF GRAVITATION.
> 
> ...



Oh, I laughed so hard. Thank you for brightening my morning.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahha yes, I agree! These women are _by definition_ attractive!


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 11, 2010)

That's massively insightful.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 11, 2010)

garrry! said:


> Apparently it has been staring society in the face for years and no one has ever realised.
> 
> NEWTON'S LAW OF GRAVITATION.
> 
> ...



:bow: You've just made me smile..... I love this one!!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> Droll, bit methinks I'll stick with, " I have impeccable taste. Thank you."



2/10. Next.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 11, 2010)

Did anybody else notice the Op's statement makes women of size the most ravenous and indiscriminate since their mass would have other objects exert a greater pull on them? It'd be a nice world to live in, -'cause it'd mean even my pedantic, punctilious ass could get a date :happy: - but every time I think about it I can't help but feel a little bit put off.


----------



## garrry! (Aug 5, 2010)

just enjoy it


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 6, 2010)

That's kinda rude. Physical laws are as real to me as human rights and I would liken that last post to telling someone ranting about the injustices of the Mauritanean fat-houses where teenage girls are force-fed as part of a particular coming-of-age ritual to, "just enjoy it."


----------



## garrry! (Aug 19, 2010)

okay... just a joke


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

squurp said:


> I know this is meant as humor, but how about some realism?
> 
> According to evolutionary theory (don't burn me on the cross creationists, I called it a theory), appearance of a person of the opposite sex depends on the taste appearance of the one lusting.
> 
> it turns out, female primates posteriors' swell when fertile and ready to mate. So, men lusting after a large bottom? hmmmm. Also, what woman would make a more suitable mother than one with breasts that are swelled and ready to produce milk? theoretically a great deal of these preferences are hardwired. SO, maybe not physics, but biology?



What does this mean for us fat women who don't have wide hips and large bums?


----------



## paintsplotch (Aug 19, 2010)

other than a couple moments of slight deviation from the humorous side of life... this thread makes me incredibly happy. 
every time i hear guys say how much they love a large woman, it just makes my heart sing and i have hope that maybe, someday, i will have a FA who loves me as well.
ahhh
bliss


ill be the one in the corner... smiling and thinking happy thoughts... :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 19, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> What does this mean for us fat women who don't have wide hips and large bums?



Or big breasts.

Nah, not looking for a real response. lol I always love on Dims when the ' what is normal and natural ' conversations about body parts and function ( women's, not so much men...cuz let's face it, how many men have the biologically superior bodies we all know our cave sisters were grooving on...but we don't wanna go there... ).


----------



## garrry! (Sep 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Or big breasts.
> 
> Nah, not looking for a real response. lol I always love on Dims when the ' what is normal and natural ' conversations about body parts and function ( women's, not so much men...cuz let's face it, how many men have the biologically superior bodies we all know our cave sisters were grooving on...but we don't wanna go there... ).



well, i think we'd all like to think that we do...

and i won't be told otherwise


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 23, 2010)

Gravity is only a theory. 
We need to provide equal time to the discussion of "Intelligent Falling". 

-Rusty
(smart, falls for bigger gals. QED.)


----------



## CPProp (Sep 24, 2010)

Its all to do with stress = load over area...a BBW (big load) covered by a little area (dress) = a lot a stress for the male


----------

